# Show us your Water Jet sewer Machines



## Aussieplumber (Aug 12, 2010)

As thread topic. 
I will post my jet truck up tomorrow from Australia.
Just curious how you guys do it over there.
Big fan of Jet rodding and could do it all day. I like what we have here and works well. But interested on what over in the States.
Now I know I said Truck, so don't laugh when you see my little standard ute that we have over here.:yes: 
We have the Toyota Hilux here and you the bigger Toyota Tomaco.


----------

